# Rough metal after grinding



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm working on a bit of rust and I've grinded away the rust and am down to bare metal. The metal has little dents in it, I guess where the rust ate away at it, there are no holes. Should I grind away at it until it's smooth or is that not going to happen? Should I just spray the sealer on it and then putty and smooth it with sanding or keep at the bare metal until it's all smooth?


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Rough metal after grinding (Mysterio619)*

Make sure all the rust is removed but don't keep grinding the metal away it'll dent very easily or you'll go through.
After it's ground down apply a thin layer of body filler to make it flat and smooth then use primer.


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Rough metal after grinding (Vdubs)*

I got all the rust off....I bought some rust sealing stuff that I sprayed on it..it's also a primer..tomorrow I'm going to put some filler on it and sand it..then primer again and paint it..then spray a clear coat over it.


----------

